# Help with novice ridden show



## littlen (2 May 2010)

I am showing tomorrow for the first time.
Originally I was only going tooffer support to a friend, although I am now concidering entering some classes!
I am definatley doing tack and turnout but now I am contemplating doing novice ridden too.

I have never shown before so what is expected in a class such as this?

I have been told that I will need an individual show. Would a figure of 8 be sufficient or too simple?
Now, he was out of a work a long time and has only been schooled for 5 weeks max. His walk and trot are okay but his canter leaves alot to be desired. Sometimes he cannot canter, especially when excited. When he does canter he is very hard to control, wont stay on the outside track and naps badly in canter to the center to rejoin the other horses as he knows I am nervous. Obviously not ideal in the ring.
I was thinking of making an individal show that involves as little canter as posslible, any help?
Also, do I need to gallop?

It is only local level so I hope people arnt too offended by him. I assume others make mistakes in the ring and I wont be the only one?

Also can I use a flash noseband and schooling whip (or cane?)



The only other option is to do novice jumping (55cms) he has not jumped since being back in work but I suppose I could have a go. If I could I would do the lead rein jumping but I think at 15.2hh he is a little big 

Thanks!


----------



## lindsayH (2 May 2010)

If it was me, and my horse couldn't canter consistantly, I wouldn't enter a ridden class. Although obviously for best turned out you don't have to canter. An individual show should demonstrate walk, trot and canter on each rein and then often, opening them up a bit depending on class/ground. You usually also walk, trot and canter as a group. Could you watch the class this time, maybe do an in hand class? and then work on your individual show so it's well rehearsed and polished for next time.
Edited to add - a flash noseband and a schooling whip would be considered incorrect.


----------



## Brandy (2 May 2010)

Agree with above - I would just watch the ridden class, get an idea of what you need to do and work towards it. You will need to walk trot and canter on both reins as a class - this can be a bit hairy if your canter is not good and your horse naps. 

You will then line up and do your individual show. Again you will need to start in walk, trot the long side, canter half circle, change rein in trot, canter on other rein for half circle then extend if you can. 

I would look for more classes like the tack and turnout, where you can just go in the ring and have a walk about. 

I wouldn't do the jumping either given that you have had no practice. 

Flash nosebands are not correct, nor is a schooling whip.

As mentioned above, maybe give some in hand classes a go?


----------



## littlen (2 May 2010)

Hi Lindsay,

Unfortunatley all local shows around here are very limited and I cannot enter most classes due to having an arab, most classes are M&M or hunter etc which are no good for me.
There are no inhand classes, and the only other I can enter bar novice ridden is handy pony, although he is not a pony and is not very handy either.
If I dont enter the ridden class I will do tack and turnout then be stood 4 hours waiting for everyone else to finish and he will fidget and bounce about when he is bored.

He is showing novice ridden later in the year (June) and I am having lessons but this show popped up sooner than expected!


He will trot beautifully and will canter out hacking, so might be okay on grass. He fights leaving other horses though hence worrying about leaving the line up. Then again I will have to do it at some point so part of me thinks just use it as a practice run (I am not expecting to win by any means)
Do you think it would be worth having a chat with organisor before entering?


----------



## YorksG (2 May 2010)

I doubt that you would be expected to extend in a novice class tbh, but you will be expected to walk trot and canter on both reins and as a group. If he isn't good in canter you may well upset the other competitors, who are also likely to be novice, or on novice horses, so not a good idea! May I also suggest that you go and watch, maybe doing a couple of inhand classes, and your tack and turn out class. The other plea is when you do enter a ridden class, keep your show short and simple, judges get very bored watching people go round and round  Also remember ring manners as well as ring craft, if the steward asks you to keep out to the corners, please try to! Saw dreadful manners at the GYS last year, with people cutting up the inside and ended up looking like a scene from a wester film, with the class going round the judge like covered waggons!


----------



## littlen (2 May 2010)

yorksG said:



			I doubt that you would be expected to extend in a novice class tbh, but you will be expected to walk trot and canter on both reins and as a group. If he isn't good in canter you may well upset the other competitors, who are also likely to be novice, or on novice horses, so not a good idea! May I also suggest that you go and watch, maybe doing a couple of inhand classes, and your tack and turn out class. The other plea is when you do enter a ridden class, keep your show short and simple, judges get very bored watching people go round and round  Also remember ring manners as well as ring craft, if the steward asks you to keep out to the corners, please try to! Saw dreadful manners at the GYS last year, with people cutting up the inside and ended up looking like a scene from a wester film, with the class going round the judge like covered waggons!   

Click to expand...

Thanks for the tips!

His canter leaves alot to be desired and with the napping I am very hesitant, then again we all start somewhere?
I might see how it goes and decide when I get there, but if I am likley to upset people of course I wouldnt enter


----------



## Brandy (2 May 2010)

I would also check out the ring sizes when you get there - some local shows have very small rings which can be difficult for a novice horse especially if there is a good sized entry all trying to canter together!

Maybe if there are only a few entries you could explain your situation and see if they let you sit the canter out? I've seen this done at local shows.


----------



## YorksG (2 May 2010)

I think in your shoes I would either, give this one a miss if he is going to get bored (if he doesn't enjoy this party it may wind him up for later in the year) or if he is going to misbehave, it is mortifying if you are asked to leave the ring! Or just make sure that you keep his mind busy during the day taking in the sights and sounds, after your tack and turnout class. Good luck whichever you decide to do.


----------



## littlen (2 May 2010)

Brandy said:



			I would also check out the ring sizes when you get there - some local shows have very small rings which can be difficult for a novice horse especially if there is a good sized entry all trying to canter together!

Maybe if there are only a few entries you could explain your situation and see if they let you sit the canter out? I've seen this done at local shows.
		
Click to expand...


This could be an idea. I belive he would be okay in a group canter as he pulls up beautifully and will always follow the horse in front (although speed might be an issue as he has a huge arab stride that coveres the ground)

Its the leaving the line up I am worrying about 

I will have a chat to the organisor and see what she thinks. I am prepared to walk him around the edge of the ring for the classes or somethin to get the feel of it without actually competing though.

Perhaps handy pony would be a better bet


----------

